# New attitude and goodbye



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

I am posting here for the last time. I have appreciated everyone's comments and support and I hope I gave the same. I do think that staying here, at least for me, is keeping me stuck in my old thinking. I do need to work with my IC on some stuff from my history and I need to try to focus on maintaining a good relationship with my H, he has been the love of my life and my children's father and I need to be careful not to talk myself into things by posting them here. I hope you all find some peace, I am looking for it as well. Good night


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sadand, will miss your contributions... maybe if you ever feel up to it you can keep posting in the life after divorce section. But I understand, I too think at some point I will have to take a break from TAM for my own sanity.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

sadand and lon:

Yes, sometimes going over the same old song keeps you stuck in the groove.

But you can share on other threads your triumphs. Therapy doesn't stop when you have reached acceptance of the ending of your relationship.

You have to bring what you learned and are learning into your relationship with all people and that is the next step.

Good luck in your new great adventure!


----------



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

Sadand

I am also in a long term marriage so I always looked for your posts to see how you were doing. I was convinced that given time your H would change his mind, that still might happen.

I'm sorry to hear things are still not going your way but I wish you all the luck, you still are surrouned by a good support system with your family and H's. 

You will get thru this and I do wish you the very best. It hurts like hell to lose the love of your life. I know only too well.

Clinging


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

The very best to you in your situation.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I wish you the best sadand. I have thought about doing the same, to be honest. I really, really like everyone in this community however it makes me dwell on the sad


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Aww, I hate it when people leave. I know I don't add that much positivity to the posts as of late, but I do read them all and genuinely care how everyone is. 

Good Luck on your journey sadand.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck to you


----------

